# Tom Waits



## f1shSt1k (Oct 29, 2008)

Who else agrees that Tom Waits is the king?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2008)

He is pretty tight..My drummer wants to cover the song "Everything Goes To Hell."


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 2, 2008)

My three favorite songs right now are "alice", "bad liver and a broken heart" and "down town train"


----------

